# EF-S 55-250 on EOS-M



## Haydn1971 (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm off to the Scottish Highlands next month, will be taking my kit as usual, but we are looking to walk up a Munro or three, so wanted a lightweight tele solution for hiking several miles gaining 900m+ in elevation... I'm not super fit, but do jog a bit, normally ok with 200-300m elevation gains and capable of walking 20km+

So, up on Ben Hope, 4 mile distance, 960m up, I thought, great views, but no to carrying my main camera and a trio of heavy L glass... I've an original EOS-M, also a 22mm and 18-55m, but no tele option... So, do I spend £250 on a EF-M 55-200 or £126 on a EF-S 55-250 - thoughts please ?


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 26, 2016)

...or, just take my 135L and put up with the lost tele length over a 200/250mm reach


----------



## crashpc (Mar 27, 2016)

I believe 55-250mm IS STM can do more with its reach and good sharpness. I even put teleconverters on it, and it still milks more resolution of that lens. It is cheap, light, quiet. What would one wish for a telephoto lens?
I use M, but I would recommend you to buy 55-250mm IS STM instead of 55-200mm. Did it recently, and could not be happier about results for money.


----------



## dcm (Mar 28, 2016)

I used the EF-S 55-250 IS STM from my T2i kit with my M before the EF-M version came out and was quite happy with it other than size. Now with the 6D/TBD and M/M3 as my FF and APS kits, I prefer the EF-M 55-200 for the Ms to get a smaller and lighter kit. Price wasn't an issue for me. The EF-M 55-200 also shares filters with the EF-M 18-55 if you carry both. The EF-S lens doesn't share filters with any of the EF-M lenses.

If you had another crop body I'd say go with the EF-S lens since you could use it on both bodies. I gifted my T2i and EF-S lenses to a family member so I've only got the the EF and EF-M kits now.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 28, 2016)

My 55-200 EFM has been resting in the drawers since I bought the Ta mron 18-200 for the EFM System

This lens feels better on the M3 than the old M but still better than anything with the EFS adapter


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 28, 2016)

Cheers for the replies... I guess my reluctance in spending on a EF-M option comes from the lack of commitment from Canon, there's a small and a little lacklustre range of lenses, I can't upgrade my EOS-M via retail without buying another kit lens ! Madness... Come one Canon, get your act together, some fast native primes and sell bodies without the kit lens in retail !


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 28, 2016)

Haydn1971 said:


> Cheers for the replies... I guess my reluctance in spending on a EF-M option comes from the lack of commitment from Canon, there's a small and a little lacklustre range of lenses, I can't upgrade my EOS-M via retail without buying another kit lens ! Madness... Come one Canon, get your act together, some fast native primes and sell bodies without the kit lens in retail !



You're UK-based, aren't you? The M3 and M10 are both available here body-only from several suppliers: http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Canon/Canon-EOS-M-System. Regarding the lenses, I have both the EF-S 55-250 (non STM) and the EF-M 55-200, and I think the latter is the better of the two, though not stellar. It also handles better on the M than the EF-S lens plus adapter, in my opinion. If you're buying just to use it on the M, I'd say the native lens is worth the extra £100 or so.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 28, 2016)

bainsybike said:


> You're UK-based, aren't you? The M3 and M10 are both available here body-only from several suppliers: http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/Canon/Canon-EOS-M-System.



I'm aware that a select few do, but generally the main retail outlets do not



bainsybike said:


> Regarding the lenses, I have both the EF-S 55-250 (non STM) and the EF-M 55-200, and I think the latter is the better of the two, though not stellar. It also handles better on the M than the EF-S lens plus adapter, in my opinion. If you're buying just to use it on the M, I'd say the native lens is worth the extra £100 or so.



That's good to know... Played with my 135L yesterday on the adapter, got some good results, but given the 3x weight difference, reading reviews again and comments here I'm going to push the button on the 55-200 tonight.

UPDATE - Button now pressed on the EF-M 55-200


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 1, 2016)

My EF-M 55-200mm has arrived, really pleased with the compact size and weight.... Yet to put the lens into full action but fairly happy with the snaps I've taken around house...

Bad things ? Plastic mount feels loose on the mount, not fall off loose, just meh loose...


----------



## bainsybike (Apr 1, 2016)

Haydn1971 said:


> Bad things ? Plastic mount feels loose on the mount, not fall off loose, just meh loose...



Yea, I know what you mean. But the EF-S 55-250 has a plastic mount too.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 1, 2016)

I remember not being able to focus on a slowly walking - in low light - monkey in Malaysia, with my M + EF-S 55-250 STM.
If you need millimetres but can live with a poor-slow autofocus, the bundle is worth.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 1, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> I remember not being able to focus on a slowly walking - in low light - monkey in Malaysia, with my M + EF-S 55-250 STM. If you need millimetres but can live with a poor-slow autofocus, the bundle is worth.



It's a million miles from my 6D with the 135L or 70-300L ;-)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm sure the limitation of focus speed is the body EOS-M and not the lens 55-200 STM. Any lens mounted on a body EOS-M will suffer from AF speed.

I can say that my 55-250 STM is almost as fast to focus like 100mm F2 USM.

Even in the old T2i, 55-250 STM had a great success rate in SERVO AF mode in an air show.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 1, 2016)

Given I've now locked myself in for the near future, I'll be watching with great interest what happens with he next EOS-M camera, but may be tempted in the short term with a M3


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 1, 2016)

Haydn1971 said:


> Given I've now locked myself in for the near future, I'll be watching with great interest what happens with he next EOS-M camera, but may be tempted in the short term with a M3


When finally appears an EOS-M Dual Pixel AF, it will be a game-changer. Until then I do not see much advantage in buying M3.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 2, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Given I've now locked myself in for the near future, I'll be watching with great interest what happens with he next EOS-M camera, but may be tempted in the short term with a M3
> ...



I picked up the M3 with the EVF-DCI viewfinder for $450 from B&H several months back and am happy with the setup. It still can be had for $480. I find the 30% increase in resolution and the folding touchscreen along with improved ergonomics to be worth the price of admission. YMMV.


----------

